# Look what I dug up!



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Well ever since I put an embargo on myself purchasing sticks lifes a b*tch! So I did a bit of digging in the good ol' freezer and found these:




































































































No trips to the B&M but pulling these outta the freezer feels like a trip to the B&M

Edit: Before some one yells "fake!" these boxes were purchased at the Dubai Duty Free Shop and the hologram is put there by them to authenticate it.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Its like they were _frozen_ in time.....literally!! :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Why isn't there a date stamp on the second one?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You forgot about those? :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

BBFs and RCs? Nice looking combo!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Why isn't there a date stamp on the second one?


There is its quite faint and partially covered by the hologram



68TriShield said:


> You forgot about those? :tu


to be honest I remembered putting a box of RC's in there when I got back in July from Dubai and was trying to find it the BBF was an added bonus.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Golly, I love RC's
I wish I could open my freezer and magically find a box of those.
:r


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice!:tu I went to check my freezer and found nothing but some deer shoulders. The Boli's look tastey, Bro. Enjoy!:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great find !:dr


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Wish I could dig through my coolerdor and randomly find a box like that in there! :tu

Isn't it a great feeling finding a little treasure like this?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh...that's where that box went. I knew it was in a freezer somewhere!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Wish I could dig through my coolerdor and randomly find a box like that in there! :tu
> 
> Isn't it a great feeling finding a little treasure like this?


I know what you mean.. kinda but I'm very tempted to have some one hide one of these boxes in the freezer for me.



tchariya said:


> Oh...that's where that box went. I knew it was in a freezer somewhere!


:r.. I bought the teleporter from the star trek set:ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wait, these were actually in a freezer for months? They did not dry out?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

daniyal said:


> There is its quite faint and partially covered by the hologram
> 
> to be honest I remembered putting a box of RC's in there when I got back in July from Dubai and was trying to find it the BBF was an added bonus.


Good deal. Sounds like an excellent find. I'm sure you'll enjoy those!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm going home to clean out my freezer ... maybe I'll get lucky & there will be something hidden behind the frozen mice and TV dinners.

:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

So I figured I'd go take a look and see if maybe there was a box inside that I had missed.... I mean I figured.... what the hell.... what could it hurt ya know?

Didnt really see anyhting in there....










Maybe I'll chack again next year


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice surprise :tu That is also a good price! I was just in Abu Dhabi a couple of weeks ago and checked out the duty free shop and I was tempted but afraid of having them confiscated. Seems like it took forever to get through customs in Houston. Was screened twice and all that.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Better check those corn dogs, I think they might be fakes. 



JPH said:


> So I figured I'd go take a look and see if maybe there was a box inside that I had missed.... I mean I figured.... what the hell.... what could it hurt ya know?
> 
> Didnt really see anyhting in there....
> 
> ...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

JPH said:


> So I figured I'd go take a look and see if maybe there was a box inside that I had missed.... I mean I figured.... what the hell.... what could it hurt ya know?
> 
> Didnt really see anyhting in there....
> 
> ...





borndead1 said:


> Better check those corn dogs, I think they might be fakes.


So I figured I would take your advice cause you got me all worried... everything looks good to me.... what do you think?


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

JPH said:


> So I figured I would take your advice cause you got me all worried... everything looks good to me.... what do you think?


HaHa too funny!:r:r


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

JPH said:


> So I figured I would take your advice cause you got me all worried... everything looks good to me.... what do you think?


I think you better send me a couple to check their authenticity.
There's only one way to find out


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Whoa....look how crooked the stick is. Sorry bro, I think you got some fake corn dogs.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Also, you may want to eat the corn dog half way down to check taste (usually this should tell you).

I'd disect the rest. If you see any odd particulars such as whole pig buttholes or lips in the "dog" section of the corn dog- that's typically a dead give away as to if it's a fake or not. Authentic corn dogs never use "odd filler" meats. Only one hundred percent beef/pork cut scraps. 

If you investigate the corn meal, it should be fairly grainy as well.

best of luck


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Are you guys really using the freezer for long term storage?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

khubli said:


> Are you guys really using the freezer for long term storage?


No.... I am actually goofy enough to run (literally, like a school girl) down to my storage device... grab 5 or so boxes.... run (again literally) back up stairs and place them in the fridge just to take a pic... than run them back downstairs.

Take out a corn dog... place on a Culebra band..... take a pic of that as well... and with a marker write MAY 07 on the box.... lol

I'm being seriouse


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Stop Stop :rYou guys are going to make me ..... Dam it , I have to go to the bathroom now.:mn:mn


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

JPH said:


> No.... I am actually goofy enough to run (literally, like a school girl) down to my storage device... grab 5 or so boxes.... run (again literally) back up stairs and place them in the fridge just to take a pic... than run them back downstairs.
> 
> Take out a corn dog... place on a Culebra band..... take a pic of that as well... and with a marker write MAY 07 on the box.... lol
> 
> I'm being seriouse


I am too. are you going to disect that corn dog or not?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JPH said:


> No.... I am actually goofy enough to run (literally, like a school girl) down to my storage device... grab 5 or so boxes.... run (again literally) back up stairs and place them in the fridge just to take a pic... than run them back downstairs.
> 
> Take out a corn dog... place on a Culebra band..... take a pic of that as well... and with a marker write MAY 07 on the box.... lol
> 
> I'm being seriouse


:r:r:r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

JPH said:


> No.... I am actually goofy enough to run (literally, like a school girl) down to my storage device... grab 5 or so boxes.... run (again literally) back up stairs and place them in the fridge just to take a pic... than run them back downstairs.
> 
> Take out a corn dog... place on a Culebra band..... take a pic of that as well... and with a marker write MAY 07 on the box.... lol
> 
> I'm being seriouse


Sometimes this site provides a moment of comedy gold.

This.. is COMEDY GOLD. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Jeremy, you've got some time on your hands! killing me nonetheless.. that was great.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

tecnorobo said:


> I am too. are you going to disect that corn dog or not?


Was seconds from doing it.... But I'm going to get PHO for lunch.... Have to get ready to go....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

daniyal said:


> There is its quite faint and partially covered by the hologram
> 
> to be honest I remembered putting a box of RC's in there when I got back in July from Dubai and was trying to find it the BBF was an added bonus.


So excellent!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

JPH said:


> So I figured I'd go take a look and see if maybe there was a box inside that I had missed.... I mean I figured.... what the hell.... what could it hurt ya know?
> 
> Didnt really see anyhting in there....
> 
> ...


:r He's on a roll, folks! I almost spit coffee on myself. I think I'll go check my freezer, now. What tha heck? :ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

:r Jeremy, you're too much  :chk


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

funniest thread i have read in a while...perhaps the funniest thread i have ever read...carry on...nothing to add.

derrek


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> So I figured I would take your advice cause you got me all worried... everything looks good to me.... what do you think?


That's just too goddamn funny. :r:r:r

My stomach hurts from laughing too much.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

dvickery said:


> funniest thread i have read in a while...perhaps the funniest thread i have ever read...carry on...nothing to add.
> 
> derrek


I concur. The Culebra-dog is just too much. :r:r:r

(and the box code is a fine touch. LoL!)


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Where's the dissection video?


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr And I really liked the Bolis too!!!:r


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

JPH said:


> So I figured I would take your advice cause you got me all worried... everything looks good to me.... what do you think?


OMG! :r:r

Man, I just busted a gut!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Ahhhh! The benefits of a faulty memory. Either that, or a very busy life. Either way, you got no down side for as long as your self imposed embargo lasts.:tu Good on ya!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

And they said memory loss was a bad thing....:tu


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

JPH said:


> No.... I am actually goofy enough to run (literally, like a school girl) down to my storage device... grab 5 or so boxes.... run (again literally) back up stairs and place them in the fridge just to take a pic... than run them back downstairs.
> 
> Take out a corn dog... place on a Culebra band..... take a pic of that as well... and with a marker write MAY 07 on the box.... lol
> 
> I'm being seriouse


:ss When we herfin again?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Those corn dogs are fantastic with about 5 years of age on them. The ones that you have are a bit young. They look great though. Nice pickup! :tu


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I hate to be a downer on a hilarious thread, but I had an 03 Culebra Dog, and it sucked. I heard the 07's aren't any better. I got some fake Culebra Dog's in late 05 that were actually soy. Was royally bummed.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pds said:


> I hate to be a downer on a hilarious thread, but I had an 03 Culebra Dog, and it sucked. I heard the 07's aren't any better. I got some fake Culebra Dog's in late 05 that were actually soy. Was royally bummed.


:r:r:r

I'm actually a *fan* of the soy ones! :r


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

What do you normally pair with the Culebra Dog? 

I was thinking maple syrup... you know - ward off any nicotine sickness.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

daniyal said:


> No trips to the B&M but pulling these outta the freezer feels like a trip to the B&M


Bloody hell Daniyal, every time I open one of your threads I get assaulted by beautiful, _beautiful_ cigar p**n. I hate you.

:ss


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Harpo said:


> Bloody hell Daniyal, every time I open one of your threads I get assaulted by beautiful, _beautiful_ cigar p**n. I hate you.
> 
> :ss


PM me your address I'll try and send a few your way


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

JPH said:


> So I figured I would take your advice cause you got me all worried... everything looks good to me.... what do you think?


Sorry, point of clarification here. Are those hand or machine made?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

And what does bloom on those things look like? Is it crystalline and kinda coarse, or is it green/gray and fuzzy? :ss


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

That is a very nice find indeed. It looks like you hit a jackpot that you forgot about.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Harpo said:


> Bloody hell Daniyal, every time I open one of your threads I get assaulted by beautiful, _beautiful_ cigar p**n. I hate you.
> 
> :ss


:tpd:
Great pictures. Daniyal

I hate my freezer. Nothing but Eggos, OJ concentrate, frozen Burrito's..:r


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd be concerned about this box - the stickers look fuzzy and the date stamp look too recent.  Are all the Culebra dogs of equal size and construction? :r


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

khubli said:


> BBFs and RCs? Nice looking combo!


:tpd:

My Faves!!!:dr:dr


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Man, I'm gonna start digging in my freezer. Doubt I'd find treasure like that though. :ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Is that mold or bloom?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Super Sweet Post :dr:dr:dr


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

jkorp said:


> Is that mold or bloom?


Its pretty fuzzy lookin there Jason - I would say mold.

Did they ship with the humidipack?


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

I didn't find that type freezer in sears. What store were you shopping at?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

jkorp said:


> Is that mold or bloom?


Might be freezer burn. I heard those Partagas Dogs were susceptible to that.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

daniyal said:


> PM me your address I'll try and send a few your way


Wow, thanks! I must say the generosity of the Jungle never fails to impress me. PM sent. :tu


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, I miss this thread. One of the funniest on CS.


----------

